# How many days does the HCG trigger shot take to get out your system?



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Am hoping you can help  

Does anyone know how long the HCG trigger shot (Pregnyl) takes to leave your system.  I've googled and googled and find so much different advice and is so confusing i feel like im going nuts    

Thanks
D x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

normally they say that it takes 1 day per 1000 units

so if it was 10000 it would take 10 days but everyones body works different and some work slower and some work faster so for an accurate result you really do need to wait 14 days 

hope this helps

Em


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Heffalump

Thanks, i read that its 1000 unit pd but also that it halves every day.  So in theory 5000 could be out your sytem in 10 days really?

D x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya,

I usually have 5000 and every cycle it has gone by day 7 but I think every one is different. Because they give false + results I wouldnt test until at least day 10 as if you test before you wont know if its a true BFP or the trigger shot.

Good luck for testing x


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it was 5000, i only had one ampule of powder and one of liquid.  Its 11 days ago tonight i had the shot


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I tested day 8 after trigger shot and got a faint BFP that got stronger and stronger. Previously by day 7 my 5000 had gone from my system.

Everyone is different but I hope this helps?

ps I am a serial tester


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Sammi

Thanks that is really helpful.  Im also a peestickaholic!!  Congrats on your bump


----------

